# Let's talk socks



## CANMAN (Nov 26, 2017)

So I feel like I have trialed about every brand sock on the market from Nike, Under Armour, Adidas, Smartwool, etc in search of something that A: doesn't make your feet sweat B: is any color other than white C: stays up most/all of the shift and isn't constantly falling down.

Haven't had a ton of success in finding something that meets those needs, is comfortable, and relatively affordable for socks.

I love smart wool socks, but at 20 dollars a pair they wear out pretty quickly due to being thin wool. Currently wear Under Armour socks as they stay up most of the shift and hold up fairly well, but being a blend sock with some polyester they can stink sometimes. I don't generally have sweaty/stinky feet but do spend 12+ hours in socks and boots like most of you. 

Any suggestions or socks you guys really love and why? Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2017)

I wear Goldtoe PowerSox. My all time favorite. You can get em at Kohl's. The cushion crews are comfortable, stay up all shift and do not make my feet sweat. 


I also love REI wool socks. I had a pair of Redback boots that wore through the toe of my REI socks and the lifetime warranty was awesome. Replaced them all a couple of times.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 26, 2017)

I really enjoy the Darn Tough brand of wool socks. They are great for hiking and they stay up. They are fairly expensive but they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## NPO (Nov 26, 2017)

I bought a bunch of the Kirkland wool socks from Costco. Best thing I've ever done. I've never gotten cold feet on a call again! (Pun intended).

They don't make me sweat, and I can wear them year round. Now that I'm on a colder climate I'll see if they hold up, but so far, so complaints.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2017)

I second Darn Tough. I also have smart wool that survived a fire season. I like both.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I wear Goldtoe PowerSox. My all time favorite. You can get em at Kohl's. The cushion crews are comfortable, stay up all shift and do not make my feet sweat.


I don’t use these for work, and I’m kind of back assward because I prefer a good running/ workout sock as opposed to a reliable work sock. 

Hands down, these are the most reliable and durable for my ground and pound runs. I’ve done much damage to my shoes, and the PowerSox hold up for years.


NPO said:


> I bought a bunch of the *Kirkland* wool socks *from Costco*.


Said it before, I’ll say it again- Kirkland brand has yet to disappoint me.

As far as work socks, I’m really not all that picky. They all itch my legs after a while anyhow, which is my ultimate pet peeve.


----------



## StCEMT (Nov 26, 2017)

I've got a mix of Wal-Mart bag type socks that don't even match half the time anymore....you guys and your fancy socks.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> I've got a mix of Wal-Mart bag type socks that don't even match half the time anymore....you guys and your fancy socks.



Heathen.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 26, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> you guys and your fancy socks.



Hard work means durable “fancy” socks.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 26, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Hard work means durable “fancy” socks.


_Harder_ work means you wear even the “fanciest” of socks into submissive pedal air conditioning.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 27, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Said it before, I’ll say it again- Kirkland brand has yet to disappoint me.


many of my dress shirts and polos have been kirkland shirts that I bought at costco.  and I am wearing a pair of costco wool socks right now, because they are pretty comfy.

The one thing I will say is make sure you get rid of old sock after they have issues.  Many guys (myself included) will keep stuff because it's what they are used to, but once you try out a new pair of socks, they feel soooo much better.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> many of my dress shirts and polos have been kirkland shirts that I bought at costco.  and I am wearing a pair of costco wool socks right now, because they are pretty comfy.
> 
> The one thing I will say is make sure you get rid of old sock after they have issues.  Many guys (myself included) will keep stuff because it's what they are used to, but once you try out a new pair of socks, they feel soooo much better.



I cycle through socks and white shirts once or twice a year and get rid of anything that looks sketchy. White t shirts especially. I don’t have a Costco nearby, so I’ve been deprived of my all time favorite Kirkland heavy white crew neck T-shirts. I need to get a new batch. Nothing is as good.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 27, 2017)

you know if you have a membership, you can go to the website and they will ship it to your front door right?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 27, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> you know if you have a membership, you can go to the website and they will ship it to your front door right?



I don’t have a membership. I think I can buy em on Amazon though.


----------



## luke_31 (Nov 27, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I don’t have a membership. I think I can buy em on Amazon though.


Jet.com has some of the Kirkland stuff, might want to try there


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 28, 2017)

I use Sof Sole Athletic Performance Socks. You can buy them pretty much anywhere. If you have a Shoe Carnival close by, you can get buy one pack of socks, get the second pack half price. So you can get twelve pairs of socks for less than $25. Replace as often as you need to.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Nov 28, 2017)

After I got a superficial blood clot in my leg*, I switched to using compression socks. Specifically CEP socks. If you're on Experticity, they're 40% off. Still pricy, but better than clots. They also last a long time.

*Super frustrating because I bike 4000+ miles yearly.


----------



## Linny911 (Nov 28, 2017)

The Kirkland wool socks from Costco are awesome!


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for all the input guys! Gonna go grab a few of the suggestions and try them all out. Appreciate it!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 30, 2017)

Have a few pairs of Darn Tough and they are nice but expensive. Last time I was at REI they were out of my size so I picked up some WrightSocks that were on sale and I am very happy with them. Similar quality at a better price.


----------



## CANMAN (Nov 30, 2017)

Just ordered some Darn Tough and Gold Toe Powersocks on Amazon, will give both a try and report back what works!


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 1, 2017)

One year ago, I bit the bullet and bought about 5 different styles of 5.11 socks. Expensive but thus far have proven themselves in a variety of climates and situations. I bought over the calf, mid calf, PT, ankle...bought the wool, the hybrids, tried them all. 

And at this point in time, I can say 100% satisfied. They stay up where I put them, they are warm, and most importantly no odor from feet due to sweating.

They are not cheap, but durability wise I think I will absolutely get my money's worth.

I also like how they designed them. For example...the PT and ankle socks have thicker area at back of ankle...and is designed for you to pull there. You know, exactly where you pull every other sock and stretch it out...they plan for it and designed it with that action in mind thereby preserving life of the sock. It also provides more cushion to prevent rubbing on the back ankle.

Anyways... that is my opinion based on personal experience. 5.11 socks.

If you want to talk UNDERWEAR.....well I have been a Duluth fan for years now!


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 1, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> One year ago, I bit the bullet and bought about 5 different styles of 5.11 socks. Expensive but thus far have proven themselves in a variety of climates and situations. I bought over the calf, mid calf, PT, ankle...bought the wool, the hybrids, tried them all.
> 
> And at this point in time, I can say 100% satisfied. They stay up where I put them, they are warm, and most importantly no odor from feet due to sweating.
> 
> ...



I looked at their socks and went to the solo retail store in my area and they had none in stock. Outta the 5 different kinds you have any favorite or do they all fit/have the same characteristics and it's just length differences?


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 1, 2017)

I like the year round wool over the calf copper toned ones the best.
I do not like mid calf socks.
And when I wear sneakers their PT socks are great.

This one is my fav.

http://www.511tactical.com/merino-otc-boot-sock.html


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 1, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> If you want to talk UNDERWEAR.....well I have been a Duluth fan for years now!



I've been meaning to order some.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 1, 2017)

There’s a 25% off coupon and free shipping at Duluth now. (Love those firehose pants!)


----------



## Bullets (Dec 2, 2017)

Both darn Tough and Duluth wool blend socks. I will suffer through rain, snow, brutal heat, ect. But once my feet get uncomfortable, i  am out of service. So i am willing to spend more on good socks and boots.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2017)

Bullets said:


> So i am willing to spend more on good socks and boots.



I've been known to say spend money on your boots and your bed, because if you're not in one you're in the other.


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 12, 2017)

Just to report back have tried both the Powersocks and the Darn Tough. I got a few different pairs of the Dark Tough.

Powersocks: comfortable and breath well but don't stay up at all. The cushioning is nice. 

Darn Tough: also comfortable, although the two pairs are very thin cushion and I prefer the mid level cushion ones. None of these stay up either, to include the one OTC pair I got.

I am going to try some 5.11's. Also have come to the realization that maybe my socks don't stay up because I have hairy *** legs, like chewbacca status lol. To date the under armor socks take the cake as far as stay up most of the shift ability, they also just smell the most... ugh


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2017)

My socks never stay up... its just something I deal with. As a seasonal wearing my smart wool socks I would fold the excess sock over my wildland boots.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 13, 2017)

They make uniform stays that connect from your uniform to your socks...


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 13, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> They make uniform stays that connect from your uniform to your socks...



Ya, wore them years ago in the state police. No thank you lol.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 13, 2017)

I have seen ones that connect from your shirt to your socks.  this way your socks stay up and your shirt stays tucked in, no matter what position your body is in


----------



## CANMAN (Dec 13, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> I have seen ones that connect from your shirt to your socks.  this way your socks stay up and your shirt stays tucked in, no matter what position your body is in



Yup shirt stays, that's what Desert was referring to. Same thing the Marines use on their uniforms, but having worn them they aren't the most comfortable, and not wearing them under a flight suit, or my blue pants/teeshirt at the fire department... If I was wearing a class A or more of a dress uniform then they're a go to for sure. Thanks for the suggestions guys. Going to keep trialing different socks for now.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 13, 2017)

Thats what they're talking about... shirt stays.


----------



## Kevinf (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey, has anyone heard of shirt stays?


----------

